

Major Update to [Mozilla] Prism, First Prototype of Browser Integration - chaostheory
http://labs.mozilla.com/2008/03/major-update-to-prism-first-prototype-of-browser-integration/

======
jksmith
This is huge, because it confirms what I've always thought about the Air and
Silverlight technologies - that they're prime for being obsolesced before they
ever even get a foothold. As time passes, they become more and more of crutch
for desktop programmers, while the last thick desktop app will be the browser
itself. We should work the future instead of fighting it.

